# Nutters @ The Blue lagoon



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2012)

Saw this on the news this morning:



> Hundreds of spectators turned out in Pembrokeshire as the Red Bull Cliff Diving World Series made its UK debut.
> 
> The two-day event was held at the Blue Lagoon in Abereiddy on Friday and Saturday....


 






A friend and I have jumped off of the stonework that you can see in the background of the video. That's plenty high enough; about 30'. It's a disused quarry that's been flooded by the sea - and subsequently very deep, the ideal spot. As I say: Nutters! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-19401788


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2012)

Hoping this is visible: a friend-of-a-friend of mine was involved in setting it up - that's him on the right, looking a lot more relaxed than I would have been.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2012)

Ace pic


----------

